# Is this 1 gallon tank good enough for my new betta?



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140370348741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I just bought a Betta fish from a supermarket and its pretty fun to have a fish haha. I was wondering if this tank is good enough for my new friend..just ordered it. THanks!

Off Topic: My betta is kind of inactive right now...is it because i moved it from a tiny container to a goldfish bowl? (Temporarily home till my tank comes) Thanks again

Edit: And its not eatting the betta pebbles ;(


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Not the best permanent home, but it will work as long as you do at least 3 water changes a week.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

As Doggyhog said, not the best permanent home. Move your betta into a 2.5 or 5 gallon when you have time.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Oh okay thanks for the replys...and 3 water changes? I think the tank comes with a filter :S haha or i still have to change the water?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't put a filter in a one gallon- they are too small and the current pushes the bettas around a bit. You still have to do water changes. Getting a bigger tank, you won't have to do as many and can have a filter.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Oh okay! Thanks for all the help. Ill try to upgrade tanks when i have the chance


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I wouldn't put a filter in a 1g either. Doesn't do any good.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, you still need to do water changes, and consider the above recommendation a MINIMUM! The reason that some of the posters above recommend a 2.5 gallon aquarium is because a 1-gallon is not very forgiving. Personally, I prefer the smaller "nanos", but it's a lot of work and you have to stay on top of your water quality. I change 50% of the water every day in all my nanoquariums.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I wouldn't put a filter in a 1g either. Doesn't do any good.


A sponge filter would do A LOT of good! Bite your tongue! :lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Whoops. Sorry Mr Sparkle. *hands thread over to you*


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Lol well that tank i bought is better than a goldfish bowl right? ahahah xD

*regrets buying that 1 gal tank from ebay*


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

It'll be OK. It's better to know NOW that you need to stay on top of your water quality, than to come on here in 2 weeks wondering why your betta is sick. Right? ;-)


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Mister Sparkle said:


> It'll be OK. It's better to know NOW that you need to stay on top of your water quality, than to come on here in 2 weeks wondering why your betta is sick. Right? ;-)


Definatly true,


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

20 bucks at petsmart and u can get the tank I have. Comes wth everything u need cept for water and a fish. Its a 2gal tank. I believve the model is a "marina 7"


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

oh you can get a 5 gallon tank with filter, but no heater from walmart for $28!!


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Wish I would have known that before I got my 2 gal lol. Puppy is it a glass or acrylic tank?


----------



## Heat (May 8, 2010)

AWESOMENESS~ That's the same fish tank i have!! YAY!! I change like 20% of my water each day and Poseidon is doing wonderfully~ He's a fun fish!


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I got a 10 gallon tank from petco for only 15 dollars, it might have beeen on sale though.


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I wouldn't put a filter in a one gallon- they are too small and the current pushes the bettas around a bit. You still have to do water changes. Getting a bigger tank, you won't have to do as many and can have a filter.


 I've got the Aqueoun mini bow 1 gal and it comes with a filter. It works really well..and it's got a pretty low current. $24-27.00 Not bad either.


----------

